# Spinning- Rommey



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

FYI- The Woolery is offering its Spinzilla 2016 white fiber pack for 12.99 Original price 29.99. 

For each fiber pack you will receive three 8 ounce bags (1 1/2 lbs) 

I ordered 2 packs -

go to their website, click on fiber-clearance and page down


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Such a deal! Thanks! Wonder if this sale happens every year.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I will not click, I will not click, I will not click, I will not click.....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> I will not click, I will not click, I will not click, I will not click.....


Hey, if I clicked....you have too....MAAAAWHAAA
:sm06: :sm09: :sm19: :sm12:


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I would click if I didn't have 6 bags of Alpca to process and 1/2 bag of Cormo with 8 Alpaca due to be sheared in April with 2 Cormo and 2 Montedale. I love the fiber!!!! Have fun with the wool ladies!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> I will not click, I will not click, I will not click, I will not click.....


Did you click?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Went there just now. Didn't see any fiber clearance option.????


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Sigh. Succumbed to temptation. Just click on clearance. About the 6th option.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried to purchase a pack,but when I got to checkout, it would tell me that my cart was empty. Tried 3 or 4 times, no luck. Darn. This was a good deal.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

ptober said:


> FYI- The Woolery is offering its Spinzilla 2016 white fiber pack for 12.99 Original price 29.99.
> 
> For each fiber pack you will receive three 8 ounce bags (1 1/2 lbs)
> 
> ...


http://woolery.com/spinzilla-2016-white-fiber-pack.html


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I tried to purchase a pack,but when I got to checkout, it would tell me that my cart was empty. Tried 3 or 4 times, no luck. Darn. This was a good deal.


Why don't you place your order by phone.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

THANKS SO MUCH - ( I think?!). I clicked!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

After I bought some, I read about Romney and learned it is easy to spin but. It particularly soft. I will experiment with dyeing using this wool and will spin for weaving (table runner?), maybe for knitting socks, etc, what do you plan to use yours for?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> After I bought some, I read about Romney and learned it is easy to spin but. It particularly soft. I will experiment with dyeing using this wool and will spin for weaving (table runner?), maybe for knitting socks, etc, what do you plan to use yours for?


I really have no idea. Have never spun Romney so if any one has experience I would love to hear which method would be best. Long draw woolen or short draw Worcester.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

amoamarone said:


> After I bought some, I read about Romney and learned it is easy to spin but. It particularly soft. I will experiment with dyeing using this wool and will spin for weaving (table runner?), maybe for knitting socks, etc, what do you plan to use yours for?


This should read: it is easy to spin but not particularly soft.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I raised Romney sheep and prefer long draw for softness. It all depends on the particular sheep and crimp. My ram had beautiful fiber.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I raised Romney sheep and prefer long draw for softness. It all depends on the particular sheep and crimp. My ram had beautiful fiber.


Time to practice long draw!


----------

